# 10 things...ten minutes!



## bobbysocks (Dec 19, 2010)

You HAVE to bail out...get out of Dodge within the next ten minutes...the world has gone to hell in a hand basket and now you think you better move to a different location. what 10 things are your going to grab any why? Its a survivalist type question....but i have known people who live this life style....am interested in what YOU would consider a top priority and why. I will give mine soon...late night..I am sure you understand. So tell us your 10 in 10.


----------



## Njaco (Dec 19, 2010)

Anne Hathaway
Demi Moore
Penelope Cruz
Lauren Graham
Sarah Alexander
Barry White CD
"Dirty Dancing" video
case of Pop-tarts
case of champagne

oh, and a flashlight.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 19, 2010)

A--------------------N--------------------D we're off!!!!!!


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 19, 2010)

Njaco said:


> Anne Hathaway
> Demi Moore
> Penelope Cruz
> Lauren Graham
> ...



Your gonna have sex with all of those?


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 19, 2010)

1) CAR-15 with 40rd P-Mag Trijicon 4X ACOG
2) Leatherman multitool
3) Backpack
4) Sun rechargeable flashlight
5) Rain Poncho
6) Iodine tablets
7) Metalized emergency blanket
8) Hat
9) Extra pair of glasses
10) Gold coins


----------



## Geedee (Dec 19, 2010)

Matt308 said:


> Your gonna have sex with all of those?



Only the flash light !...helps to see if your coming or going !!!


----------



## RabidAlien (Dec 19, 2010)

Njaco said:


> Anne Hathaway
> Demi Moore
> Penelope Cruz
> Lauren Graham
> ...



What, no Olivia Wilde? 


1. guns and ammunition
2. camping gear (its all in one spot in the attic, so I figured one entry would cover tent/backpack/sleepingbag/water purifier)
3. knives (leatherman is always on my belt)
4. rope
5. MRE's
6. water
7. flashlight
8. glasses/spare contacts
9. wife
10. kid


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 19, 2010)

You cheated


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 19, 2010)

Njaco said:


> Anne Hathaway
> Demi Moore
> Penelope Cruz
> Lauren Graham
> ...



Fixed...


----------



## RabidAlien (Dec 19, 2010)

Matt308 said:


> You cheated



Nope....I prepared ahead of time! The kiddo's grabbing clothing and spare blankets, the wife is grabbing a whip and some aerosol whipped cream.....okay, better get the spare tent while I'm in the attic... 8)


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 20, 2010)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Fixed...


----------



## P40NUT (Dec 20, 2010)




----------



## mikewint (Dec 20, 2010)

Guns/ammo and camping gear: CAR-15, winchester mod 70 w/scope, 2-bbl sawed off 12-gauge, 12-gauge pump, .22 lever action/scope, desert eagle .44, colt python .357; my Yarborough knife
now I can go "shopping" for the other necessities of life


----------



## Thorlifter (Dec 20, 2010)

Assuming family is a given........

Tent
Magnesium Stick (starting campfires)
Camping supplies (stove, pot, sleeping bags, etc)
Multitool
hatchet
Water (as much as I can carry)
.22 with ammo (hunting rabbit, squirrel, birds)
30-30 with ammo (hunting deer, pig)
.45 with ammo (keeping nosey people away from me)
Wind up or solar powered flashlight


----------



## bobbysocks (Dec 20, 2010)

if i couldnt just grab my pack and bolt then...

1. fire starter. either a magnesium block or flint and steel
2. military poncho with liner
3. knife. probably my usaf survival knife
4. galil 223 ammo and clips. 
5. shake/ wind up light
6. cook/ mess kit
7. hydration bladder with filter
8. pellet gun w/ ammo...for smaller critters
9. jungle hammock
10. thinking charlize theron here


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 20, 2010)

Think I could manage with less than 10 items. Here is my list (all in a bag of course).

- iPhone + Charger (solar to power up torch as well)
- Tent
- Sleeping bag
- Torch
- Firelighting gear
- Good books
- Rifle of some description with ammo
- Cooking equipment
- Hydration system + filters etc
- A beautiful woman who happens to be around and will fit in a rucksack  (well doesn't have to)

Alder edit of NJaco's list is apt...


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 20, 2010)

Gnomey said:


> - A beautiful woman who happens to be around and will fit in a rucksack  (well doesn't have to)



Never knew that about you, mate.


----------



## bobbysocks (Dec 20, 2010)

way too funny!!!


----------



## Pong (Dec 21, 2010)

*1.* Those backpack thingies with the solar panel.
*2.* My Playstation Portable.
*3.* A laptop.
*4.* Comics.
*5. and 6.* Glock 18 and M4 w/ reflex sight, foregrip and IR strobe light in case there is 'unwanted' company.
*7.* A freaking large tent and a mosquito net.
*8.* Lotsa water.
*9.* Lotsa MREs.
*10.* Annnndddddddd a lovely flashlight.


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 21, 2010)

I'll take the heat for cheating up front since I have gear bagged up in the back bedroom that has pretty much all I'd need (boots, clothes, rations, navigational gear, med kit, leatherman, chemsticks LED flashlights, etc.) packed in an old canvas seabag, so that's item #1

#2 - My S&W 39-2 sidearm w/shoulder holster is a must...(additional mags/ammo in the seabag)

#3 - The situation would dictate which automatic rifle I brought...if it's civil unrest/natural disaster, then I'll stick with my .30 Carbine (ammo/clips bandolered), but if it's a foreign entity (which would most likely sport warsaw pact weapons) then it's my 7.62x39 chambered AR...that way I can travel light and resupply as I go 

*if* it's really ugly out there, then I'd bring additional heat to the party in the form of my Remington 12 ga. Autoloader and a variety of rounds because asshats come in a wide range of stupid...this would be #4

#5 GMRS two-way with weather for communication with friends, info, etc. (cell service would most likely be down in a worst-case scenario)

#6 my bigass knife for those times when you just absolutely have to have a bigass knife...

And well, that's pretty much it. I'm not one to drag a ton of stuff with me, it'll just wear ya' out and you'd probably end up dumping alot of it along the way anyhow. Hope things never get to this point, honestly.

Also, a little tip for anyone who wants to know a good way to start a fire in about any condition: bring a couple wads of fine steel wool and a 9 volt battery. When you need to light a fire, take some steel wool and touch the 9 volt battery's terminals to it...have your tinder handy because stuff will be happening pretty quick.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 21, 2010)

Matt308 said:


> Never knew that about you, mate.



Well we all have our small eccentricities 

She can always be replaced by my camera though...


----------



## mikewint (Dec 21, 2010)

Grau, it needs to be 0000 very fine steel wool, a fire-stick works better, which is a bar of magnesium from which you can shave filings with a knife, C-4 works best!


----------



## bobbysocks (Dec 21, 2010)

shave the bar so that the filings go into a bandana and not onto the ground. you need a small pile for it to work correctly. if your shaving just fling onto the ground they are not condensed enough to stay lit for long. a lot of hand santisers burn, cotton swabs soaked in vaseline, a chunk of old inner tube, and dryer lint (<<< really works well) all do pretty well.


----------



## Messy1 (Dec 21, 2010)

I'm just going to stay put. In the movies nothing exciting ever happens in Iowa, unless you want to play baseball with Shoeless Joe Jackson and a bunch of other dead ball players.


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 21, 2010)

Pong said:


> *5. and 6.* Glock 18 and M4 w/ reflex sight, foregrip and IR strobe light in case there is 'unwanted' company.
> .



A Glock 18? Really? A fully auto handgun? You can't hit the broadside of a barn with that 1200rpm 9mm anti-aircraft machine pistol.


----------



## mikewint (Dec 21, 2010)

crowd control


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 21, 2010)

#11 A mule for the Glock 18 reloads


----------



## Pong (Dec 21, 2010)

Matt308 said:


> A Glock 18? Really? A fully auto handgun? You can't hit the broadside of a barn with that 1200rpm 9mm anti-aircraft machine pistol.



I like spray and pray tactics, Matt.


----------



## mikewint (Dec 22, 2010)

how about a Barrett rifle one round goes through about 20 or more. course it's slow and you will need that mule for ammo


----------



## FlexiBull (Dec 22, 2010)

@ Gnomey - you can tell us Brits a mile away, just little tell tale signs

"Rifle of some description with ammo"


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 22, 2010)

Yeah, Lee Enfield Mk IV with .270Winchester ammo.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 22, 2010)

FlexiBull said:


> @ Gnomey - you can tell us Brits a mile away, just little tell tale signs
> 
> "Rifle of some description with ammo"



Yeah,  Had a couple in mind but didn't know which one I would take. Wouldn't mind a .275 Magnum elephant rifle but it does have a fair bit of kick, but then again knocks out anything pretty quickly.


----------



## bobbysocks (Dec 22, 2010)

surprised no one opted for a stryker 12 guage....strictly for duck hunting of course. i like the one with the m11 underneath...the house cleaner special.


----------



## mikewint (Dec 22, 2010)

Matt, I had an old lee enfield many years ago which i sporterized from the mil version but it was .303 cal.
Gnomey, don't you mean a .475cal for elephant. .275cal maybe at mach 10 muzzle velocity
Bobby, still like my 2-bbl sawed off, there's something about looking down those 2 barrels that loosens every bodily sphincter. just like hearing the snick-snick of a pump shotgun behind you. and 00 buck has a definite inhibitory effect


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 22, 2010)

mikewint said:


> Matt, I had an old lee enfield many years ago which i sporterized from the mil version but it was .303 cal.



You reaffirmed my point. My humour meter is off lately. I must self-flagellate as repentance.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 22, 2010)

mikewint said:


> Matt, I had an old lee enfield many years ago which i sporterized from the mil version but it was .303 cal.
> Gnomey, don't you mean a .475cal for elephant. .275cal maybe at mach 10 muzzle velocity
> Bobby, still like my 2-bbl sawed off, there's something about looking down those 2 barrels that loosens every bodily sphincter. just like hearing the snick-snick of a pump shotgun behind you. and 00 buck has a definite inhibitory effect



Nope got the numbers wrong. Is a .375 Magnum we used in South Africa as rangers. Some .500's about too. The Rangers in Kruger used to use essentially M14's in the elephant culls. Just headshot elephant with a 7.62 and it goes down. They got a record of 33 elephants in under 5 minutes with this method from a helicopter, similar numbers of buffalo in that space of time as well. Very impressive shooting.


----------



## mikewint (Dec 23, 2010)

Matt308 said:


> I must self-flagellate as repentance.



Everybody has to have a hobby. just as long as it stays just a hobby


----------



## Astaldo711 (Dec 23, 2010)

Just my wife and daughter. We 3 can survive anything.


----------



## Geedee (Dec 24, 2010)

Hmmmm this is a hard one

Working on a few assumptions like I’m the only one around, and I’ve got to take stuff from the house / shed…..not a wish list from Machine Gun Mart !...and I don’t know how long it going t*ts up for.

1.	My trainers. They smell sooo bad I’d not have any problem with visiting wildlife looking for an easy meal and they’d put off any tracker dogs !
2.	My Irvin flying jacket. Aint nothing keeps you warm like a pukka Irvin.
3.	My Wallmart camo PVC cape. $6.00 well spent
4.	A wind up torch
5.	My .22 air rifle and some pellets….(not allowed a Barratt cos the missus says so !)
6.	My look-a-like leatherman. £8.00 and its not let me down yet
7.	My Harley bandana….makes me look ‘well hard’
8.	A box of ‘OXO’ cubes (for making a gravy to have with the rabbit I shot with air rifle when it came to investigate the stench from my trainers and I dazzled it with my wind up torch while trying to look like Rambo with my bandana on)
9.	My WW2 air crew emergency axe
10. A screwdriver

And before I’d leave the house, I’d make sure I’d torch it so no-one can get their hands on my possessions that I’ve collected over the years…if I cant have them, then no-one else is.


----------



## mikewint (Dec 24, 2010)

Geedee, #4 confused this colonial for a bit until I saw the UK in your location
#9, let me introduce you to the worlds finest hand weapon, got mine in Vietnam for a 5th of Jack from a signal corps guy who was using it to clear brush
The woodsman's Pal


----------



## Maximowitz (Dec 24, 2010)

Tuxedo
Walther PPK
License to kill
Vodka Martini (Shaken, not stirred)
Aston Martin DB6
Traci Lords
Viagra
More Viagra
Oxygen Tent
Thermonuclear device
Swiss Army Knife
Spare Socks.


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 24, 2010)

Maximowitz said:


> Tuxedo
> Walther PPK
> License to kill
> Vodka Martini (Shaken, not stirred)
> ...


That's 12 items.

You might have to leave the spare socks and Viagra...


----------



## Maximowitz (Dec 24, 2010)

GrauGeist said:


> That's 12 items.
> 
> You might have to leave the spare socks and Viagra...




13/ Abacus


----------



## bobbysocks (Dec 24, 2010)

Maximowitz said:


> Tuxedo
> Walther PPK
> License to kill
> Vodka Martini (Shaken, not stirred)
> ...



oooo! saw tracy lords not that long ago....they did the movie "zack and miri make a porno" in pittsburgh and she came in. you definitely want to go to your plan B babe here...trust me.


----------



## Maximowitz (Dec 24, 2010)

bobbysocks said:


> oooo! saw tracy lords not that long ago....they did the movie "zack and miri make a porno" in pittsburgh and she came in. you definitely want to go to your plan B babe here...trust me.



I'm 48. I take what I can get.


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 24, 2010)

Maximowitz said:


> 13/ Abacus


LMAO!


----------



## bobbysocks (Dec 25, 2010)

Maximowitz said:


> I'm 48. I take what I can get.



yes, i totally understand the definition of "old age" which is: "the women who would sleep with you (not picking on you specifically but meaning all us all us old farts)...you wouldnt touch with a ten foot ( approx 3 meter measure for you metric boys) pole. bring a LOT of asphalt, max...cos she looked like 100 miles of very BAD road. I am 54 and on my worse night...there wasnt enough rum in the world. always have a back up plan.... LOL


----------



## Maximowitz (Dec 25, 2010)

Ah, I could always put a paper bag on her head. And one on mine just in case her's falls off.


----------



## mikewint (Dec 25, 2010)

Bobby Max
1. at the Bar, Traci Lords
2. next morning


----------



## bobbysocks (Dec 26, 2010)

HAHA...that's pretty darn close. and ya know, i guess she has other redeeming qualities.


----------



## fubar57 (Apr 27, 2012)

Swedish Bikini Team
6 beer
Coffin


Geo


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 27, 2012)

Maximowitz said:


> I'm 48. I take what I can get.



He's thinking of when Traci Lords did porn... she was 16.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Apr 27, 2012)

Ten things huh, well here goes.

1. .22 rifle with ammo for gathering food and protection.
2. A big ass camp knife for chopping sticks, weeds, shelter making stuff, and for additional protection.
3. A smaller knife for gutting and cleaning above mentioned critters shot for substinance, and for additional protection.
4. Can opener, obviously for opening any canned goods, and if need be I'm sure I could find a way to use it for personal protection.
5. Small tent.
6. Flashlight.
7. Backpack.
8. Water purifier
9. Rain poncho (so many uses for a rain poncho, from shelter to gathering rain for drinking water, staying dry, etc...
10. My fist aid kit, mine has a Compass, waterproof matches, bandages, asperin, one of thos elittel collaspable cups for drinking from, and one of those cheap ass little scissors in it, which I guess if all else fails could be used for personal protection in a pinch


----------



## T Bolt (Apr 27, 2012)

You guys aren't thinking about the "Get outa of Dodge" part. How about a dirt bike with extra fuel tanks for all members of the family. All that survival gear isn't going to do you any good if you're sitting in a 50 mile long traffic jam trying to get out of the city.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Apr 27, 2012)

T Bolt said:


> You guys aren't thinking about the "Get outa of Dodge" part. How about a dirt bike with extra fuel tanks for all members of the family. All that survival gear isn't going to do you any good if you're sitting in a 50 mile long traffic jam trying to get out of the city.


 
That's what my feets are for! Don't have a dirt bike so that point was not considered. My feet will have to take me where I wants to go. I'd stay off the beaten track anyway, dirt bike noise would attract unwanted attention. I can make a descent noise suppressor for my .22 out of a cardboard tube and toilet paper if need be.

Oh, number 11 would be to find toilet paper after I skip town


----------



## fubar57 (Apr 27, 2012)

Oh said:


> Wouldn't that be a number 2?


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Apr 27, 2012)

fubar57 said:


> Wouldn't that be a number 2?


 
I stand corrected


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 27, 2012)

The "corrected stance" is called a 'growler' in the Pacific Northwest. It usually involves a tree, but any upright surface will suffice.


----------



## Njaco (Apr 28, 2012)

TMI


----------



## GrauGeist (Apr 29, 2012)

LMAO Matt!!

As far as the "get out of Dodge" comment...that's the absolutely WORST place to be, is where disorganized, panicky, fleeing people are...nothing but bad happens around all that mess...

Best thing to do is high-tail it on a path less travelled and be quick about it.

And honestly, I'd just hoof it because vehicles need fuel and eventually you'll either run out of it, or someone who already has will want yours :/


----------



## bobbysocks (Apr 29, 2012)

always firgured i could make it to one of the local airports ( 3 within 15 miles ) and hot wire a cessna....


----------



## tyrodtom (Apr 29, 2012)

I'm already the hell out of Dodge, I think I could stay put.

But if I did my backpack is already filled in the upstairs of my garage, i'd just include some food and water, grab my CZ-97, Enfield no4 Mk1, ammo for both already in a grab bag, throw a mountain bike in the bed of my old J10 Jeep and go.

When I was between the USAF and Army in 1969, I stayed in the woods by myself once for almost 3 weeks, so backwoods survival isn't anything new to me.


----------

